# How to reformat



## techy6842 (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone kno how to reformat a apple ibook?? I have one but I just cant figure it out. I am new at this whole apple thing so if someone can help me that would be great!


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

try this site for info on reformat and system software install.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301270


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

From the apple discussion boards.
1.- Boot from the OS cd holding down the C key untill you get the grey apple boot process. It can be the System Disk's or a retail OS cd. 
2.- go to the top right coner of the screen to Apple Installer and choose Disk Utilities.
3.- In Disc Utilities, go to erase Disk, and if you can, and have the time, under options, choose to erase and write 0's on the disk. That will erase everything and leave a complete clean HD.
4.- Quit the disk utilties and go back to the installer. Under that you can start to install the OS X. Just follow the simple steps to install. It'll take about 25 min to 45 min depending on the ram and procesor you have.


----------

